# Ports deprecated: what to do



## circus78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
I received by email those security alert:


```
Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
gnutls-3.4.17
perl5-5.20.3_15: Tag: expiration_date Value: 2017-06-30
perl5-5.20.3_15: Tag: deprecated Value: Unsupported, please upgrade to a more recent version of Perl
```


```
Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
openssl-1.0.2j_1,1
gnutls-3.4.17
db48-4.8.30.0_2: Tag: expiration_date Value: 2018-04-30
db48-4.8.30.0_2: Tag: deprecated Value: Please migrate to db5 or db6, make sure that bitcoin and siblings moved to another database or version by then
```

both are from FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE.
Let's say, I want to upgrade perl from 5.20 to 5.24.
How can I determine which ports need to be re-installed after perl upgrade?
Same for databases/db4.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Abriel (Jan 13, 2017)

Everything is in /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## circus78 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Abriel, thank you.
I noticed this:


```
# pkg version -v |grep db
db48-4.8.30.0_2                    =   up-to-date with index
db5-5.3.28_6                       =   up-to-date with index
dbus-1.10.14_1                     =   up-to-date with index
dbus-glib-0.104                    =   up-to-date with index
..
```



```
# pkg info -r db4
pkg: No package(s) matching db4
```



```
# pkg info -r db5
db5-5.3.28_6:
        postfix-3.1.4,1
        apr-1.5.2.1.5.4_2
```

basically I just need to uninstall db48?

Thank you very much


----------



## Abriel (Jan 14, 2017)

I think you can uninstall it.


----------

